# الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....



## وليم تل (22 مارس 2008)

هل يمكن أن يكون الحبيب صديقا ً؟ والصديق حبيبا ً؟ 
الجواب هو نعم ! 

لكن الحب والصداقة يختلفان 

الصداقة لاتنتهي ! فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد,, 

أما الحب فإنه عندما يرحل ! لا يعود!! 


هكذا هي الصداقـــــة ! شجرة صلــــبة 
تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة ! 
طالما هناك من يرويها 

وهكذا هو الحب ! وردة! محاطة بالأشواك 
وردة لاتشرب إلا من الكأسين معاً 

الصداقة يمكن أن تصبح حباً .. بل هي غالبا ما تبدأ كذلك 

لكن الحب لايمكن أن يتحول إالى صداقة ! ولا يمكن أن يصبح الحبيب مجرد صديق 
ومن نحبه ! نريده لنا وحدنا !​
أما الصديق ! فهو للجميع 
الصداقة درجات ! تبدأ من القاعدة وتنتهي عند القمة 
تبدأ من الرقم ( 1 ) وتنتهي حيث اللانهاية 
فقد تجد صديقا مقرباً ! وآخر اقل قرباً ! وثالثاً بالكاد تذكره 
والقريب اليوم قد يصبح بعيداً في الغد ! أو العكس 

هذه الفرضيات لاتوجد في معادلة الحب 
فالحب لا يتجزأ ! ولادرجات فيه هو درجـة واحدة فقط 
ولايقبل التحليق إلا عالياً 
أو يرفض الإبحار 
ولا يمكن ان تحـب انسانا ثم يقل حبك له فالحب لايقبل أنصاف الحلول 

الحب؟؟؟

كلمات تحمل واقع الحب بها جماله وحقيقته سواء أكان حب الحبيب والحبيبة أو حب الصديق ولكن الحب يجب أن يكون في موضعه قائما على أساس التواصل بين الأرواح والحب هي لغة القلوب فالحب عامل مشترك بين ذا وجدان للصديق أو الحبيب بعواطف ومشاعر الصدق والوفاء والمحبة ولكن قد تختلف في نوعية هذه المشاعر وحساسيتها تجاه كلا من الصديق أو الحبيب في التعبير عن تلك المشاعر ...
ودمتم بود​


----------



## mrmr120 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

موضوع رائع بجد ياكاندى كالعادة
تسلمى ياقمر​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

الله على الكلام الجميل يا وليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك
و ينور بصيرتك دائما كى ما تمتعنا 
باجمل الكلمات


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*




> هكذا هي الصداقـــــة ! شجرة صلــــبة
> تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة !
> طالما هناك من يرويها
> 
> ...



موضوع رائع يا اخي الحبيب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

شكرا مرمر 
على مرورك العطر
وانا لست كاندى رغم انة فخر لى ان اكون مثلها
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

انتى الاجمل نيفين ثروت
بمرورك وتواصلك
وردودك الايجابية الشيقة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

الروعة من روعتك
اخى الحبيب محامى مسيحى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

*ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

الجمال الحقيقى
ماريان
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## meraa (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

هكذا هي الصداقـــــة ! شجرة صلــــبة 
تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة ! 
طالما هناك من يرويها 

وهكذا هو الحب ! وردة! محاطة بالأشواك 
وردة لاتشرب إلا من الكأسين معاً 
كلمات رائعة جدا 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

الروعة من روعتك
ميرا 
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

كلمات تحمل واقع الحب بها جماله وحقيقته سواء أكان حب الحبيب والحبيبة أو حب الصديق ولكن الحب يجب أن يكون في موضعه قائما على أساس التواصل بين الأرواح والحب هي لغة القلوب فالحب عامل مشترك بين ذا وجدان للصديق أو الحبيب بعواطف ومشاعر الصدق والوفاء والمحبة ولكن قد تختلف في نوعية هذه المشاعر وحساسيتها تجاه كلا من الصديق أو الحبيب في التعبير عن تلك المشاعر ...
رائع كعادتك فى كل موضوعاااتك يا وليم ... ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك 
.


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

الروعة من روعتك
دونا نبيل 
سواء فى افادتك القيمة
او فى مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

*تسلم ايدك يا وليم
موضوع رااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الصداقة والحب....*

الروعة من روعتك
جيلان
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*متى تصبح صديقا ومتى تصح حبيبا*

الصداقة لاتنتهي ! فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد 


أما الحب فإنه عندما يرحل ! لا يعود 


والذي نحبه مرة ثم ننساه ..لانحبه مرة أخرى 


هكذا هي الصداقة ! شجرة صلبة 


تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة ! 


طالما هناك من يرويها 


وهكذا هو الحب ! وردة محاطة بالأشواء


وردة لاتشرب إلا من الكأسين معاً 


الصداقة يمكن أن تصبح حباً .. بل هي غالبا ما تبدأ كذلك 


لكن الحب لايمكن أن يتحول إالى صداقة ! 


ولا يمكن أن يصبح الحبيب مجرد صديق 


ومن نحبه ! نريده لنا وحدنا ! 


أما الصديق ! فهو للجميع 


الصداقة درجات ! تبدأ من القاعدة وتنتهي عند القمة 


تبدأ من الرقم ( 1 ) وتنتهي حيث اللانهاية 


فقد تجد صديقا مقرباً ! وآخر اقل قرباً ! وثالثاً بالكاد تذكره 


والقريب اليوم قد يصبح بعيداً في الغد ! أو العكس 


هذه الفرضيات لاتوجد في معادلة الحب 


فالحب لايتجزأ ! ولادرجات فيه 


هو درجـة واحدة فقط 


ولايقبل التحليق إلا عالياً 


أو يرفض الإبحار 


ولا يمكن ان تحـب انسانا ثم يقل حبك له 


الحب لايقبل أنصاف الحلول 


إما ان يكون قوياًً 


أو ينتهي

خاص بـــــ:download:ـــــ​جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصبح صديقا ومتى تصح حبيبا*

* موووضوع جميل اوووى يا كوكو ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصبح صديقا ومتى تصح حبيبا*

مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصبح صديقا ومتى تصح حبيبا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصبح صديقا ومتى تصح حبيبا*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*

*متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*​ 
*الصداقة لاتنتهي ! فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد*
*أما الحب فإنه عندما يرحل ! لا يعود*
*والذي نحبه مرة ثم ننساه ..لانحبه مرة أخرى*
*هكذا هي الصداقة ! شجرة صلبة*
*تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة ! *
*طالما هناك من يرويها*
*وهكذا هو الحب ! وردة محاطة بالأشواء*
*وردة لاتشرب إلا من الكأسين معاً*
*الصداقة يمكن أن تصبح حباً .. بل هي غالبا ما تبدأ كذلك *
*لكن الحب لايمكن أن يتحول إالى صداقة !*
*ولا يمكن أن يصبح الحبيب مجرد صديق*
*ومن نحبه ! نريده لنا وحدنا !*
*أما الصديق ! فهو للجميع *
*الصداقة درجات ! تبدأ من القاعدة وتنتهي عند القمة*
*تبدأ من الرقم ( 1 ) وتنتهي حيث اللانهاية*
*فقد تجد صديقا مقرباً ! وآخر اقل قرباً ! وثالثاً بالكاد تذكره *
*والقريب اليوم قد يصبح بعيداً في الغد ! أو العكس*
*هذه الفرضيات لاتوجد في معادلة الحب*
*فالحب لايتجزأ ! ولادرجات فيه*​ 
*هو درجـة واحدة فقط *
*ولايقبل التحليق إلا عالياً*
*أو يرفض الإبحار*​ 
*ولا يمكن ان تحـب انسانا ثم يقل حبك له*
*الحب لايقبل أنصاف الحلول*
*إما ان يكون قوياًً*
*أو ينتهي ..*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*

ميرسى كتيير 

فعلا لا يمكن ان يتحول الحب الى صداقه 

ميرسى كتيير للموضوع 

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*

شكرا يابنت العدرا علي الموضوع
وصدقيني الاتنين وجهين لعملة واحدة نادرة​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



جميل جداااا يا بنت العدرا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*

*موضوع رائع ميرسى ليكى يا بنت العدرا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى كتيير
> 
> فعلا لا يمكن ان يتحول الحب الى صداقه
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ليك يامينا
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا يابنت العدرا علي الموضوع
> وصدقيني الاتنين وجهين لعملة واحدة نادرة​



*ميرسى لمرورك يابيشو
نورت الموضوع يا باشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا بنت العدرا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مييييييييييرسى على مرورك كليمو
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع ميرسى ليكى يا بنت العدرا
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميييييييييرسى يابريسكو 
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى يا اجمل هابى 
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## المجدلية (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*

روووووووعه موضوعك بنت العدرا +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



naglaa_y قال:


> روووووووعه موضوعك بنت العدرا +++ سلام المسيح


*
ميرسى حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع يا نجلاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



bent el3dra قال:


> *لا يمكن ان تحـب انسانا ثم يقل حبك له*
> *الحب لايقبل أنصاف الحلول*
> *إما ان يكون قوياًً*
> *أو ينتهي ..*​




*
موضوع جميل جدااا

شكرا بنت العدرا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*

موضوع جميل يا بنت العدرا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> موضوع جميل جدااا
> 
> شكرا بنت العدرا
> ...



*مييييييييييييييرسى يا ميكى
نورت الموضوع يا باشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: متـــى تصبح صديقـــــاً .. ومتــى تصبح حبيبـــــاً*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع يا مان
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

